

Gadaffi’s Mass text messages - miraj
http://www.smartmobs.com/2011/02/24/gadaffis-mass-text-messages/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SmartMobs+%28Smart+Mobs%29

======
achille
This is very similar to the plan Mubarak executed* during the protests in
Egypt. People will see right through this, will likely forward to take credit
but will ignore the advice. Either way there's no going back after killing
your own people with mercenaries.

* Vodafone: Egypt Forced Us to Send Text Messages: <http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=12830205>

